# Celexa



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I have been told to take Celexa, starting 5mg, first week, then to 10mg second. I would like to know people's experience with Celexa. I suffer from generalized anxiety and panic attacks due to my IBS. Even though I am IBS/C, the pain I get has left me irritated, nervous, depressed and tired. I'm nervous about taking this because I've had some bad experiences with other antidepressants.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Hi Brenda. I noticed no one bothered to answer your post either.... Can you please post and let me know how the Celexa is working? I've just stopped Paxil (can't seem to tolerate the antidepressant drugs even though I need them..). A doctor gave me a starter pack of Celexa which I haven't tried yet. I'm curious as to what you think about it... Thanks. I'm sorry I didn't notice your post earlier.


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

My doctor just started me on 20 mg of Celexa. I haven't started taking it yet - still kind of nervous. I've heard so many different things ranging from feeling great to miserable. I guess eeryone's different. All I know is i don't want to continue living with this anxiety. Also, I thought Celexas was more for depression and Paxil was more on the anxiety side. But my doctor said they're both SSRI's so they work the same way.Anyway, how's the Celexa working out for you?


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

My wife was on Celexa for a while. Suring that time, her periods changed (got worse), and she experienced profound insomnia.For her it was not such a great experience, but everyone is different. This particular SSRI has a very good reputation.Bob


----------

